# Power Max 826 OXE



## powder (Oct 29, 2018)

I am about to purchase a power Max 826 OXE just have a few questions 1) with knobby tires are tire chains necessary my drive way is on a pretty good decline. 2) are the skids necessary and if so what would be better the poly or metal. 3) is there a big difference or advantage between the metal shoot and the plastic one. thanks in advance for any guidance that can be provided.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

So I have an 08 Power Max 1028 bought new. Has plastic chute. NO issues with it. I live in Ct and we do get some big storms. And some pretty wet heavy snow. No problems. Yes the skids are necessary. They keep the bottom of the bucket from digging in and pretty much stopping any forward movement. And wearing it out. It should come with them already mounted on the machine. Metal.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry I didn't address the chains. My driveway is slightly inclined so I dont use or need chains. But depending on your driveway you might. I like the smooth way any machine rolls without the chunky feel of chains.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

